# Change of name already; advice on journey home.



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Had settled on Keeva for our new little girl who we pick up at weekend. Then someone at work said there was a contestant on Big Brother called
Caoimhe (pronounced Keeva) and that's put us all off! So we've gone back to the very 1st name daughter suggested which was Keltie. I saw our puppy for the first time last week and I think it will suit her but if anyone knows of any other associations with this name please let me know as we're all seriously losing the plot! 

On another point, how would you suggest we transport her home from breeder? The journey will be about 1 and half hours, mainly motorway. I was thinking of keeping her on my lap wrapped up, but hubby's safety head was on and he said she should be in a carrier. When she's bigger we'll either harness or use carrier but she's so tiny and is being taken from her mum - wouldn't it be kinder to snuggle her and start our bonding straight away? :baby2:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm definitely in the snuggle camp! I think that first journey home is a great bonding time. If you are concerned with safety then you could use a harness that the seat belt goes through.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I bought a dog bag with a little hole for a dogs head. She hates the zip being done up but i put her in there with a teddy and a toy. She went on the back seat between my sons and slept most of the way. When i took her to the vets earlier this week i put her in the bag, put the seat belt through the bag handles and she sat in the front next to me. as it is a bag designed to put a dog in it has a mini clip thing which i attach to her collar. see if the breeder will put a collar on her for you to get her used to one as Holly had it all on pick up day. Prefer the name Keltie but it might always be confussed with Katie which is also a good name - good luck


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I like both keeva and keltie i love unusual names,i just did exactly the same thing and changed our pups name too.I always take a small carrier with a towel in it incase of accidents,it absorbs wee better/Take plenty of baby wipes and nappy sacks too,just incase x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We took Dexter in a large fleecy blanket. He slept on my daughters lap the whole way home- which was about an hour.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I held Rosie on my lap, on top of a towel and had a roll of kitchen paper at my feet, just in case. In terms of safety, there will be little chance of her getting off your lap and onto him (maybe you coudl sit in the back if you're worried)- she will just snuggle down into you, desperately trying to hide from the outside world! Obviously, she won't be very safe if you crash, but I'm afraid that's the case even if you harness her. For the first journey home, I'm with Helen. It's the only time Rosie has ever been in a car and not either in a cage or in a harness attached to the seatbelt socket.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We had a pup named Keltie when I was young and she was gorgeous! We had about an hour and a half drive home and Beau just slept on my daughter's lap the whole time.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm planning on having our pup on my lap on a towel and blanket when
we take her home. Any excuse to cuddle and bond


----------



## NicolaG (Sep 28, 2010)

Lola slept in a blanket snuggled up on my lap. The only problem was the kids whining and moaning for an hour about how unfair it was that I was doing all the holding!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

We bought ours home on Saturday and my boys took it in turns holding him in his blanket - definitely helped all of them with a bit of bonding!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We took our crate in the boot when we went to collect Lolly as I wasn't sure if the breeder would let us take her on our lap but he said it's best if the puppy is snuggled on your lap for that journey. It was about 1.5 hours home and Lolly slept the whole way on a blanket with a puppy pad underneath just in case (but no accidents) on either my daughter or sons lap. 
Since then she has always been safely stowed away in her travel crate but no one could resist those first snuggly cuddles  Especially as the children only found out we were getting her 1.5 hours before


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Especially as the children only found out we were getting her 1.5 hours before


Oh my goodness how on earth did you keep that secret  well done you. I announced it to the whole world but i do have a big mouth....lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mrs Stevo said:


> Oh my goodness how on earth did you keep that secret  well done you. I announced it to the whole world but i do have a big mouth....lol


Oh I told nearly everyone else I knew but they were all sworn to secrecy  We picked Lolly when she was 5 weeks old and then had a very loooooong wait all through the Easter hols until we could pick her up just before Easter weekend. 
The children thought we were going away for the weekend but on the Thursday we sat them down and confessed to lying to them about the weekend away and then showed them a picture of Lolly and let them open a box with all the puppy stuff we had bought  
We then all jumped in the car and went to get her (with me spouting all the house rules with a dog and the kids reading a puppy book all the way there)


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I was on my own collecting Rufus and so I had to have him in a puppy crate in the back of our VW Transporter minibus. He barked for the whole of the three and a half hour journey home ....... apart from when he was pooping! Next summer when we are planning to go back to Jukee Doodles for another pup I will definitely take my husband and possibly the kids with me so that he or she is cuddled for the journey. Poor Rufus ......but hey, he got over it!

Karen and Rufus


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

It's a lovely time to have lots of cuddles and get to know each other on the way home - I had each of my girls on my knee for the 2 and a half and 3 hour journeys we had.

I would take a towel to put on your knee and a blanket and maybe even a cuddly toy for her! 

You must be very excited - enjoy every minute!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

We made up a lovely comfy soft bed in the recycling box which was fixed with the seat belt and I sat in the back next to her and talked, stroked etc She was quite lively and didn't sleep - it was a 3.5 hour journey. We stopped at a service station and took it in turns to leave - she really greeted each of us as we returned and seemed completely happy to be with us.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

On the breeder's advice I had Bella on my lap in a blanket, she said that she would cuddle up and just go to sleep. Bella, however, had other ideas! She was desperate to get into the back of the car between the girls! We had taken a box for her just in case and that was between them, so that's where she spent the rest of the journey, very contented indeed!
I must admit I was worried about her leaping about, but she wasn't like that at all, just cuddled down once she was where she wanted to be.  
She now travels with a harness on attached to the middle seat belt.....between the girls!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> We made up a lovely comfy soft bed in the recycling box which was fixed with the seat belt and I sat in the back next to her and talked, stroked etc She was quite lively and didn't sleep - it was a 3.5 hour journey. We stopped at a service station and took it in turns to leave - she really greeted each of us as we returned and seemed completely happy to be with us.


Flo was really lively when we collected her for the 2 hour journey home. I expected her to curl up and sleep but she spent the entire journey scrambling from person to person with her tail wagging furiously. I don't think she slept at all.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Flo was really lively when we collected her for the 2 hour journey home. I expected her to curl up and sleep but she spent the entire journey scrambling from person to person with her tail wagging furiously. I don't think she slept at all.


Dogs are like children - you can see their personalities from a very young age indeed, and their personalities tend to stay the same.


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I was on my own collecting Rufus and so I had to have him in a puppy crate in the back of our VW Transporter minibus. He barked for the whole of the three and a half hour journey home ....... apart from when he was pooping! Next summer when we are planning to go back to Jukee Doodles for another pup I will definitely take my husband and possibly the kids with me so that he or she is cuddled for the journey. Poor Rufus ......but hey, he got over it!
> 
> Karen and Rufus


I'll be doing virtually the same journey next week and will bring husband and daughter along! We're getting a boy from Julia and Stephen (Ziggy dad, Lilly mum) and bringing him back to Woking!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

:welcome: to the forum twored! Have you decided on a name for your little guy yet?

I'm off to choose my pup on Saturday, so excited


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

twored said:


> I'll be doing virtually the same journey next week and will bring husband and daughter along! We're getting a boy from Julia and Stephen (Ziggy dad, Lilly mum) and bringing him back to Woking!


Oh oh oh! A local Jukee Doodle! Great news! We HAVE to meet up when your little boy is ready to explore the big wide world. We live in West Byfleet. Good plan to take your husband and daughter along for cuddles ......cuddling the puppy that is ... not each other!

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh oh oh! A local Jukee Doodle! Great news! We HAVE to meet up when your little boy is ready to explore the big wide world. We live in West Byfleet. Good plan to take your husband and daughter along for cuddles ......cuddling the puppy that is ... not each other!
> 
> Karen and Rufus x


Oh great, another Surrey JD cockapoo! We live in Dorking and collect our JD pup this August (to go with our non-JD cockapoo). 

I can see another "meet" coming up at some stage. 

Sue and Maisie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

we are becoming JD cockapoo'ed out ha ha ha ... seriously there are so many I am losing track of who has what and who’s getting what... there are so many on here now.. it is crazy and too hectic for me to keep up with. 

Good luck to all soon to be puppy owners xxx


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, Karen. We are also in West Byfleet! We collect Teddy Friday July 22nd and he will be "allowed out" from August 8th. 

It'd be great to meet up sometime after that. Can I get in touch then?

Thanks 

Laura (Twored)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Laura, my pup Izzy is Teddy's sister, picking her up on Monday


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Im obviously a control freak lol
Both girls travelled from liverpool to London in their crates on the back seat!
First girl with the other half sat with her. 
Second one a whole lot tougher an journeyed on her own. 
If u wanna crate train, start from the very beginning. Worked well for us


----------

